# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Octave Light R1, Top-down Desktop DLP (SLA) 3D Printer - OctaveLight.com

## charleslo

Video of the prototype #4 of the Octave Light R1, Top-down Desktop DLP Stereolithography (SLA) 3D Printer, is available here: 
https://vimeo.com/155433018







As you will see in the video, the Octave Light R1 is highly dependable and reliable. It runs so smooth. All print jobs ran on this prototype #4 are successful so far. We have already had five to seven engineers putting one whole year full time into developing this 3D Printer! 

The Octave Light R1 can reliably print at 25 um per layer. A normal A4 letter paper is 100 um thick. We are printing at 1/4 the thinness of a paper here. This 25 um per layer performance is matching any industrial grade top down Stereolithography machines. 

In the Octave Light R1, the thickness of each printed layer is measured with the laser sensor. It is the exact same laser measurement sensor that is used in silicon wafer manufacturing machines! 

It's printable volume is 203 mm tall, 96 mm long, and 54 mm wide. 
The XY resolution is 50 um pixel pitch. I am so proud of the Octave Light R1. 
The light source is an UV LED, with industrial grade optics specifically designed for Stereolithography purpose. 

Out website, http://OctaveLight.com, is under heavy constructions in February 2016, and will be filled with exciting contents in the coming weeks. 

Please see the gallery of this Octave Light R1 prototype on http://facebook.com/OctaveLight
Please remember to like our facebook page too. 

If you use Twitter, please follow our https://twitter.com/OctaveLight3D page for latest updates. We do not post much on Twitter and all of our posts have good contents. 

The prototype #4 featured in the video was made with our mass production equipment. As you can see, the Octave Light R1 is running reliably and is only two months away from mass production. 

The Indiegogo pre-sales discount price is revealed in this video too. This limited price will only be available on Indiegogo for 40 days. Be sure to check it out. Please look forward to the Octave Light R1 launching on Indiegogo.com in March 2016. 

I am Charles Lo, the man in this video. Please contact me by emailing to Charles@OctaveLight.com

Please keep checking our Vimeo channel for updates. 
http://Vimeo.com/OctaveLight/
We are going to post at least one new video each week.

See you again soon. 

Octave Light R1, Prototype #4, photo take 1 small - 1.jpgOctave Light R1, Prototype #4, photo take 1 small - 5.jpgOctave Light R1, Prototype #4, photo take 1 small - 10.jpgOctave Light R1, Prototype #4, photo take 1 small - 24.jpgOctave Light R1, Prototype #4, photo take 1 small - 31.jpg

----------


## charleslo

Watch this video of beautiful objects printed by the Octave Light R1 Top-down DLP / SLA 3D Printer under a microscope! 
https://vimeo.com/156138165







Reims Cathedral and Friends - 1.jpg

----------


## charleslo

The Octave Light Ltd. of Hong Kong, is looking for distributors worldwide. 


Do you want to become a reseller of the Octave Light R1, especially on the Orthodontic market, the Dental market, the Engineer Prototyping market, the Digital Arts market, and the Jewelry Making market? 


Contact me by emailing to charles@octavelight.com

----------

